# * Ares, our 11 week old, Adorable Black and Tan GSD Puppy*



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello, what a great forum, so glad I came across it. Here are some new pics of our 10 1/2 week old GSD, Ares. With police dog roots through his mother, Ares is already very loyal, obedient, protective, also loving and friendly. What do you guys think of our little guy? 

This is the first pic we ever took when we went to see him for the first time when he was 9 weeks.









And here are the most recent pics, all taken within the last few days:


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Our puppy Benson will be 11weeks old on monday  

















How long have you had him? Is he your first GSD? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Adorable! He looks very big, and strong. Cutie  Welcome to the forum! You will find great advice here!


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Benson is very cute. We've had Ares for about 10 days now, but we've known him since he was 8 1/2 weeks or so. He is our first GSd. 
And Yes he is already showing his mothers masculinity and structure.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Can anyone give me an idea of what Ares will look like as an adult? To those who had an identical looking pup or even if youve had enough experience with gsd's. A pic would be great we cant wait to see his adult/adolescent coat/face/mask


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just searched on google, but the coloring of Ares and this dog are a lot a like, and it is a police dog. Size depends on his parents.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bla...%2F%2Fde1001danielcurry.tumblr.com%2F;317;216


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Good looking dog, so you you think he'd turn out that light even if he's so dark now? Fine with me either way. I'm just so excited to see his colors as an adult. His parents were massive. The mother alone was 85lbs.


GSDLover2000 said:


> I just searched on google, but the coloring of Ares and this dog are a lot a like, and it is a police dog. Size depends on his parents.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bla...%2F%2Fde1001danielcurry.tumblr.com%2F;317;216


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

He looks pretty similar to Benson, this is him and his daddy Titan, we are thinking Benson will turn out like Titan.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

He looks very small but has beautiful coloring


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

I think titan is about 18months, but the picture doesn't do him justice lol! Have you taken Ares on any walks yet? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Benson** said:


> I think titan is about 18months, but the picture doesn't do him justice lol! Have you taken Ares on any walks yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes he does pretty well on walks sometimes. But now and again he'll get a few steps and refuse to move and start whimpering. I notice when me and the wife both walk himhe does alot better than when we try to walk him alone


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeh thats what Benson is like, he will start walking really well then just stop and refuse to move, so i get down to his level and he comes running to me, then he will start trying to jump up at me to pick him up, but i refuse to pick him up, he's getting far too heavy for that! He pulls a little bit on the lead as well so I'm trying to sort that out by stopping and telling him wait, sometime it works and sometimes it doesn't ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Benson** said:


> Yeh thats what Benson is like, he will start walking really well then just stop and refuse to move, so i get down to his level and he comes running to me, then he will start trying to jump up at me to pick him up, but i refuse to pick him up, he's getting far too heavy for that! He pulls a little bit on the lead as well so I'm trying to sort that out by stopping and telling him wait, sometime it works and sometimes it doesn't ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ares seems opposite in regards to pulling the lead. He always waits for us and refuses to walk on the left side of us. Im guessing thats genetic from his mother being a police dog? And yeah we took him on a mile or so walk along the beach this.morning and he made me carry him back he was so tired from the heat lol


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your little guy Ares is a handsome little guy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Benson** said:


> He is gorgeous! Our puppy Benson will be 11weeks old on monday
> 
> View attachment 122882
> 
> ...


Benson is a handsome little guy, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He's a cutie! Congrats on adding a GSD to your family.

Most GSD puppies are born dark and lighten as they age. Some lose very little of their darker coloring, and some lose a LOT of it, to the point they don't even look like the same dog from year to year. It's always fun to see pictures as they age and change.


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats, his coat is similar to my 11 week old girl


----------

